# Campervan Relocations



## reloc8it (Dec 31, 2015)

HAVE YOU RECEIVED A QUOTE ?

BUT YOU WANT A CHEAPER PRICE ? 

JUMP INTO OUR PRICE BEAT GUARANTEE ! 

Ask one of our travel agents from Xtreme Travel "Best Small Travel Agent" Golden Backpacks finalist 2014 and finalists for "Best Online Travel Agent Australia" Golden Backpacks 2015, for a price beat guarantee.

Talk to an agent call 1300498736 or SMS +61473788753 and tell us the tour or campervan you want quoted, what price have you been quoted and well price beat it, as we're so committed to find you the cheapest travel, tours and campervans, in fact we're so confident that if you find it cheaper price elsewhere, we're willing to give you $50 credit towards your campervan relocations.


----------

